

Ask HN: Have you ever made something for your partner? - jwdunne

So I'm currently thinking about all the romantic gestures/gifts I could give my girlfriend. I then started wondering if there's anything special or romantic that I could program, design, write, et<p>I was just wondering if anybody else has used their skills to create a similar gift for a loved one?
======
rosenjon
My girlfriend was working late at her office one night, and I stopped by to
hang out. I got bored and decided to write a little app that cycled through
pictures and printed things she frequently said when you hit a button. I
uploaded it onto her iPod. It was corny and built in 30 minutes, but she loved
it and still talks about it. For non-techie people, having their own app is
pretty cool, no matter how primitive.

------
dragonbonheur
To really please someone, you have to get out of your comfort zone. Forget
computers. My other hobby is making bead jewelry. Unusual for a guy to do but
it's very relaxing (and rewarding when people really appreciate what I've made
for them). If you understand Lindenmayer systems, fractals and Fibonacci
sequences, I suggest you try it too. The materials are reasonably cheap and
the possibilities are infinite.

